# Criminal Record Check for Spain



## JenniferClarke (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi, 
I was wondering if anyone could answer where I can get a criminal record check for Spain, and if I can do it online. 
I am a Canadian, and applying for a Spanish visa, and one of the requirements is a criminal record check for the last five years where you have resided. I have done my local canadian record check. 
However, I have spent the last eight months living in spain on a spanish student visa. 
Do I need to get a criminal record check there as well? And where can I possibly do it online or by mail, as I am living in Canada at my home residence now. 

Thank you


----------



## Campesina (Dec 17, 2011)

Antecedentes penales are obtained from the Ministerio de Justicia. You should find all the information you require here:

Certificado de Antecedentes Penales - Ministerio de Justicia


----------

